# 3x5 Notecard in Word



## erik419 (Sep 21, 2007)

So i need to make a note card for an exam tomorrow with much info as i can, but it has to be 3x5 and wondering out i can make something like this in word? 

Any help would be nice...

I am using Mircosoft works, for homeoffice xp


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

when I needed a 4x6 size card, I put a textbox with those dimensions on a Word page and used "page border - outside" it worked,
I either printed it on normal paper and I had to cut it and sometime I had to use 4x6 stockpaper, it worked
the only problem I had  was to figure out from which side my printer starts the printing, I have 2 printers and they allow different setting, so do a testrun


----------



## erik419 (Sep 21, 2007)

ugh i don't get it i just want to make it the right size then print it out and cut it... and print another one and tape it on the back of the first paper


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

go to page setup, paper size, customize, 
width = 5" height = 3"

it the easy way
I did it the other way to save paper


----------

